# bearded dragon ears



## *Liil-Roo* (Oct 15, 2009)

*Hay all,

Just wondered about bearded dragons ears. My dragons 1 year and 4 months now and i keep looking at them, do i need to clean them out as they do look waxy... is this normal or should we take him for a check up & let vet do it?!??!

All comments welcome please....
*


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I would not recommend poking around in its ears, you will probably do more harm than good. If it looks like there is some thing wrong with the ears a vet check up will put your mind to rest.


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

i clean mine with warm water and an earbud cause my to bd get loads of sand in there but you have to be careful as you could do some harm

hope this helps 

dean


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

bubba-dean said:


> i clean mine with warm water and an earbud cause my to bd get loads of sand in there
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> dean


Id not suggest this warm water if you bathe him but cotton buds shouldn't even go in a human ear let alone a lizards


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

why not ? my vet sed it would be fine but if it will harm them i will stop it ?

thanks for leting me know

dean


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

bubba-dean said:


> why not ? my vet sed it would be fine but if it will harm them i will stop it ?
> 
> thanks for leting me know
> 
> dean


I would think there is potential to do alot of damage poking a lizard in the ear with one of them could accidentally poke it in the brain or some thing.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

best not put anything in a dragons ear
there's a membrane that is renewed every time they shed
if this is damaged then infection is more likely


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help people I will not do it again I fill so bad now but thanks


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

No, if you can see a clear thin membrane its actually supposed to be there, its their drum, if your concerned take your beardie to the vet, their ears are sensitve and i wouldnt go poking around


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

bubba-dean said:


> Ok thanks for the help people I will not do it again I fill so bad now but thanks


Don't feel bad mate learn something new everyday this can be yours: )


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Don't feel bad mate learn something new everyday this can be yours: )


 
lol thats so true : victory:


----------



## halisarahparsons (3 mo ago)

What about cleaning around their ears? And can you use anything other than water on them?


----------

